# Can I set default userquota in ZFS?



## mamalos (Nov 9, 2012)

The title explains all.

I know I can write a script that sets quota for each UID I expect to exist on my system, but before doing it, I'd like to know if there is a way I can enforce a default userquota value for all users on my system (existing or not-yet-existing).

Thanx all in advance.


----------

